# WOW - Jahrespass -->  Konkrete Kosten?



## Gfreeman (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

zwei Fragen hätte ich im Zusammenhang mit dem im Betreff erwähnten neuen Jahrespass (http://eu.battle.net/de/int?r=wow) :

1. Kann hier jemand, der aktiv WoW spielst, die monatlichen Kosten posten, die für ein Jahresabo WOW zur Zeit fällig sind? Evt. auch gleich den offiziellen Link hierzu, wo man diese Kosten ablesen kann. 

Mir sind bisher nur die Abo-Zahlen für das halbe Jahr bekannt, und diese betragen doch immer noch knapp 11 Euro, oder? Gibt es zwischenzeitlich auch einen Sondertarif für ein Jahresabo? Bei Rift z. B. zahle ich für ein Jahresabo 8 Euro und habe, wie auch in Age of Conan etliche Vorteile im Zusammenhang als Langzeitkunde wie Veteranenpunkte, Sonderhändler usw. ; dies führt auch bereits zu meiner zweiten Frage:

2. Falls es so etwas wie einen Sondertarif gibt, hat man außer dem eigentlichen Preis auch noch andere Vorteile? Man bindet sich ja immerhin ein Jahr mit dem Abo. Und ich finde, da muss dann noch etwas anderes dabei herausspringen als eine Diablo 3-Gratisversion sowie ein neues Pet. Sonst hol ich mir doch lieber Diablo für den normalen Preis und spiele ein komplett neues Spiel (Starwars? Guildwars2 (man darf davon ausgehen, dass dieses auch in den nächsten 12 Monaten erscheinen wird, ebenso TERA).

Dieses Angebot wäre, das muss ich gestehen, sehr reizvoll, wenn es in Verbindung mit einem konkreten Release-Zeitpunkt des angekündigten Panda-Addons erscheinen würde.
Aber so wie es momentan doch aussieht, darf man wohl erst mal ein dreiviertel Jahr Monatsgebühren zahlen und in dieser Zeit (ach wie toll) die Feuerlande inklusive Todesschwinge raiden, bis das Addon erstmal rauskommt. So sind doch wohl die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den Zeitabläufen von Blizzard.

Was meint Ihr hierzu (ach sry, das war ja ne dritte Frage :-) ?

Gruß Gfreeman

PS: Bitte keine beleidigenden Flames; meine letzten Posts zu WoW sind schon ne Weile her, damals war's ganz schön übel mit dem Kommunikationsstil im WoW-Forum.


----------



## domes (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Angebot geht eindeutig an die Spieler, die in 3-4 Monaten D3 zocken werden bis zum abwinken und entsprechend eine WoW Pause machen werden - vielleicht ein halbes Jahr, vielleicht länger. 
Blizz ist sich relativ sicher, dass trotz d3 viele bei WoW bleiben werden - wenn auch eher nebenbei und ich denke das ist einigermaßen realistisch. Wären sie das nicht hätten sie das Angebot noch mit einem D3 Betazugang verzuckert ;-). Für die WoW getreuen ist es quasie nur ein Treuebonus.

Es steht also folgende Rechnung: jetzt noch 3-4 Monate WoW (ca.35-45 Euro), dann D3 kaufen (ca.50 Euro) vs. Jahresabo für 132 Euro, (aber inkl. Mount, Beta und bei d3 Serverdown weiter in WoW rumwuseln). Ist einfach nur die Frage, ob einem dieses "inkl." ca. 40 Euro wert ist.

Ich selbst bin mir da nicht so sicher. Aber richtig schlecht würd ich das Angebot trotzdem nicht nennen.

ps. es gibt bei WoW nach wie vor nur 2x1/2 Jahr für je 66 Euro als günstigste Variante für dieses Jahresabo. Man kann aber auch 12x13 Euro Zahlen - je nachdem wie eng man sich monatlich am Dispo lang hangelt ;-).


----------



## lord just (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Jahrespass hat keine Konkreten Kosten.

Beim Jahrespass sagt man einfach Blizzard, dass man sich verpflichtet 12 Monate am Stück zu spielen. Wie man diese 12 Monate bezahlt spielt dann keine Rolle aber man muss zur Sicherheit ein Konto angeben oder eine Kreditkarte regestrieren, damit Blizzard auf jeden Fall ihr Geld bekommen.

Man kann also z.B. den Jahrespass beantragen und dann sagen, ich will das jeden Monat abgebucht wird (für 12.99€) oder ich sage ich will das alle 3 Monate oder alle 6 Monate abgebucht wird. Man kann sogar zwischenzeitlich eine andere Bezahlmethode benutzen und sagen die nächsten 2 Monate soll nix abgebucht werden sondern eine Gametimecard genutzt werden oder nächsten Monat soll das ganze per Abbuchung über T-Online gemacht werden usw.

Die Kosten hängen also davon ab, wie ich die 12 Monate bezahlen möchte. Wenn ich günstig an Gametimecards komme, dann komm ich günstiger weg als wenn ich jeden Monat abbuchen lasse.

Dann was man bekommt.

Man verpflichtet sich für 12 Monate und zahlt auch nur die 12 Monate und bekommt als Dank dafür dann Diablo 3 (60€) und ein exklusives Mount (20€) was man nur über diese Aktion erhalten kann (und es können nur Accounts die vor dem 18.10.2011 erstellt wurden daran teilnehmen) und einen garantierten Betazugang für Mists of Pandaria. Man bekommt also einfach andere Dinge die meiner Meinung nach mehr Wert sind als irgendwelche Veteranenpunkte die mehr oder weniger wertlos sind (die Dinge die man sich dafür kaufen kann, gibt es auch im Shop).

Dann zum Release von Mists of Pandaria

Auf der Blizzcon konnte man sehen, dass man schon sehr weit in der Entwicklung ist und es wurde viel mehr ingame Material gezeigt als bei jedem anderen Add-on und wenn man die inoffizielle Raodmap zu den Blizzardprojekten dazu nimmt, dann wird Mists of Pandaria wohl noch vor der nächsten Blizzcon erscheinen. Release wird momentan in 6-9 Monaten erwartet und die Beta dazu sollte dann mindestens 3 Monate vorher starten.

Die Zeitschiene für Spieler würde dann in etwa so aussehen das man jetzt bis etwa Weihnachten noch 4.2 spielt, dann erscheint 4.3, kurze Zeit später (irgendwann im Januar-März) erscheint Diablo 3 und wieder kurze Zeit später (2-3 Monate) fängt dann schon die Beta zu Mists of Pandaria an. Der Content muss also nur 2-3 Monate halten bis was neues kommt was man machen kann (selbst wenn es dann Diablo 3 ist).

Das Angebot ist wirklich sehr reizvoll und meiner Meinung nach auch sehr Fair. Ich werde es aber dennoch nicht nutzen, weil ich von Diablo 3 z.B. lieber eine Boxversion habe und ich nicht weiß ob Patch 4.3 wirklich das bietet, damit mir WoW wieder Spaß macht. Die Änderungen für 5.0 klingen sehr gut und vor allem die unabhängige Charakterentwicklung finde ich dort sehr gut. Endlich kommt es nicht mehr darauf an was man macht und kann trotzdem besser werden. Wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, dann kann ich Dailies machen für Punkte, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, dann normale Dungeons oder Scenarios und wenn ich viel Zeit habe auch Raids. Hinzu kommen die Dungeon Challenges wo man zeigen kann wie gut man als Spieler ist und wo es egal ist, welches Equip man hat. 5.0 klingt wirklich sehr gut aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die nächsten Monate überhaupt WoW spielen werde, da ich oft einfach zu wenig Zeit habe um Dinge in WoW zu machen, die mir auch was bringen.

Mal gucken wie lange das Angebot gilt und vielleicht nutze ich es dann doch später, sollte sich herrausstellen, dass 4.3 doch das bietet was ich möchte (die Situation auf dem PTR ist ja nicht für den Live Server repräsentativ aber auf dem PTR macht 4.3 sehr viel spaß).


----------



## domes (22. Oktober 2011)

achja und es gilt zu bedenken, dass natürlich das Addon in den 12 Monaten nicht drin ist. Du kriegst zwar die 50 Euro für d3 "geschenkt", "musst" dir aber das addon kaufen (ca. 30 Euro), da es ja absolut sinnfrei ist noch  Monate Wow spielen zu können, die bereits gezahlt sind, aber nur in cataclysm rumzujuckeln. clevere Burschen da bei Blizz ^^.


----------



## Chrisz1984 (22. Oktober 2011)

spielt keine rolle, da die leute ohnehin die erweiterung kaufen würden sowohl als auch diablo 3.

und da spart man nunmal was auch immer diablo nun kosten wird. 
die einen sagen 50 die anderen 60 whatever^^

dazu gibts ncoh ein hübsches mount.

ich für meinen teil hätte wow sowieso bis zum addon aktiviert, somit ist es wie ein vorposter bereits sagte ein netter "treuebonus"


----------



## DeathDragon (22. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard weiss schon was sie tun.

Warscheinlich wird es mit Patch 4.3 wieder eine längere Durststrecke bis zum Addon geben. Sie wird zwar nicht so gross sein wie bei Wotlk, jedoch trotzdem vorhanden. Damit die Abonnentenzahlen nicht einbrechen und sie die Leute dazu kriegen das Addon zu kaufen, machen sie die Aktion mit d3. So halten sie die Leute für mindestens 1 Jahr an der Strippe und bringen sie dazu, das Addon zu kaufen.

Ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt zweimal überlegen ob ich bei der Aktion mitmache. Es sind nämlich locker 2-3 Monate in WoW Cata, wo absolut nichts mehr läuft und alle nur noch auf das Addon warten.

Ebenfalls hört sich für mich das Addon nicht wirklich überzeugend an. Es geht weniger um die Pandaren mehr um die Spieltiefe. Meiner Meinung nach verliert WoW mit dem Addon wieder eine gewisse Spieltiefe und wird für die Masse extrem vereinfacht. Ich gehöre jedoch eher zu den Spielern die gerne alles aus ihrem Charakter herausholen und darum auch jeden Wert genau berechnen und jeden Punkt im Talentree genau abstimmen. Durch das vereinfachen des Talentbaums und der Werte in WoW, sowie das Anheben des Aggromanagement verliert WoW nunmal seinen Reiz.


----------



## Chrisz1984 (22. Oktober 2011)

2-3 monate -> x 12 euro = maximal 36 euro -> diablo 50-60 euro

selbst wenn man nur 2-3 monate damit überbrückt hat man mit diesem deal das kostenlose spiel, zusätzlich das mount + einen sicheren platz ind er beta. das finden einige gut, andere nciht geschmackssache^^


----------



## DeathDragon (22. Oktober 2011)

Jep da magst du recht haben, jedoch kann es sein dass dich das neue Addon einfach nur enttäuscht und du es dir komplett anders vorgestellt hast. In diesem Fall wirst du es bereuen das Jahresabo abgeschlossen zu haben.

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man besser etwas skeptisch zu dem Thema sein sollte und sich erstmal fragt ob man wirklich noch 1 Jahr zockt und ob man wirklich Diablo 3 will. Oder ob man die Aktion nur eingeht, weil einem WoW jetzt gefällt und Diablo 3 schon interessant sein könnte.


----------



## Chrisz1984 (22. Oktober 2011)

sweit ich verstanden habe, läuft das abo eh "WENN" überhaupt bis addon kommt, ich denke das der jahrespass schon vorher auslaufen wird, womit ich dann beim neuen addon wieder die volle kontrolle über meinen status habe ;-)

also ein paar sachen stehen für mich fest:
ich werde definitiv meinen char bis 90 leveln
ich werde einen pandaren mönch auf 90 bringen
ich werde mir die challenges angucken, sowie PvP und alle anderen features ^^


fakt ist, selbst wenn das abo 2 monate übers addon rauslaufen würde, wäre das für "mich" kein weltuntergang 

aber gebe dir recht, für andere ist es eventuel nciht so interessant^^
ich hab meinen acc aktiv, auch wenn ich mal 2-3 wochen garnicht spiele, das nurmal so nebenbei *gg*


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

lord schrieb:


> Der Jahrespass hat keine Konkreten Kosten.
> 
> Beim Jahrespass sagt man einfach Blizzard, dass man sich verpflichtet 12 Monate am Stück zu spielen. Wie man diese 12 Monate bezahlt spielt dann keine Rolle aber man muss zur Sicherheit ein Konto angeben oder eine Kreditkarte regestrieren, damit Blizzard auf jeden Fall ihr Geld bekommen.
> 
> ...



Nicht nur das , in den AGPs zum Jahresabo steht außerdem noch folgendes ; Sofern Sie die in diesem Dokument genannten Anforderungen erfüllen und eine Diablo III Collector&#8217;s Edition erwerben und die entsprechende Lizenz zum Account hinzufügen, werden Ihrem Account vier (4) Monate Spielzeit für World of Warcraft gutgeschrieben.

Und da ich die CE eh kaufen werde .. man Blizzard zieht mir das Geld aus meinen Taschen.. Herrlich XD


----------



## René93 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallihallo ihr lieben!

Ich wollte wieder mit WoW Anfangen und gerade als ich meinenBattle.net Account öffne sehe ich: 12 Monate Spielzeit + Mount + Diablo 3 + D3 Beta! Nun ist meine frage diese:

Wird das Geld  für die 12 Monate sofort auf einem Schlag oder Monat für Monat abgebucht wie in Fitnessstudios etc ? 
Wäre echt nett wenn ich eine schnelle Antwort erhalten würde weil ich noch nie Online Spielzeit geholt hab!

LG René!


----------



## Ciferdius (23. Oktober 2011)

F: Was ist der Jahrespass für World of Warcraft?

_A:_ Der Jahrespass für World of Warcraft ist ein zwölfmonatiges Abonnement für World of Warcraft, das in monatlichen Raten gezahlt werden kann. 





Kannst du also monatlich zahlen


----------



## Dokagero (23. Oktober 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> D3 Beta!



Korrektur: WoW Mists of Pandaria Beta ;-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Oktober 2011)

Moderation: Themen verbunden


----------



## rasselbock (23. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn man das 6 Monate Abo abschießt zahlt man 65€ pro Abbuchung
das sind zwar 130€ für 12 Monate aber wenn man jeden Monat einzeln zahlt sind das 156€(12*13€)
Wenn man aber Dibalo3 kauft ,und da rechne ich mal 60€ plus das ingame mount, welches wohl auch 20€ kostet wenn man das Sternenross annimmt, dann hat man praktisch schon 80€ von den Kosten zurück.
Macht also noch 76€ für 12 Monate(anstatt den erwähnten 156 bei monatlicher bzw. 130 bei 6 monatlicher Zahlweise) und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind werden sowieso viele WoW Spieler dabei bleiben egal was sie sagen.
Für mich, der bisher immer im Monatsrythmus bezahlt hat, lohnt sich das Angebot. "Spare" somit 60€ plus dem mount da ich mir D3 auf jeden Fall geholt hätte.
Natürlich beabsichtigt Blizzard mit diesen Angebot auch die Spieler erst mal an WoW zu binden. Nur ob ich jetzt erst mal 1-2 Monat WoW auf Eis gelegt hätte bis der Patch kommt und dann wieder spiele lohnt es sich.
Alles in Allem ist es doch ein faires Angebot

So nun mal schauen wie mein erster post angenommen wird. 
Ach und ja ich spiele wow erst seit bc und ja Rufien ist mein main char wenn auch nicht der erste,hatte schon chars auf nen andren server


----------



## lord just (23. Oktober 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> Hallihallo ihr lieben!
> 
> Ich wollte wieder mit WoW Anfangen und gerade als ich meinenBattle.net Account öffne sehe ich: 12 Monate Spielzeit + Mount + Diablo 3 + D3 Beta! Nun ist meine frage diese:
> 
> ...



Wie bereits gesagt musst du erst einmal ein aktives Abo haben (ist dann schon der erste von 12 Monaten) und Blizzard ein Konto oder eine Kreditkarte angeben wo die dann im Notfall ein Monatsabo (12.99€) von abbuchen können (wenn ELV auf dem Account gesperrt ist, dann muss man eine Kreditkarte angeben). Die restlichen 11 Monate kann man dann bezahlen wie man will, man muss halt nur sicherstellen, dass immer ein Abo aktiv ist.


Sagen wir mal du benutzt normalerweise Gametimecards und hast einen inaktiven Account der vor dem 18.10.2011 erstellt wurde (Testversion gilt nicht). Dann kannst du eine Gametimecard aktivieren und dann das Jahresabo abschließen und musst dort dann ein Konto oder Kreditkarte angeben. Die 60 Tage Gametimecard sind dann die Kosten für die ersten 2 Monate und du kannst dann entscheiden wie die restlichen 10 Monate bezahlt werden. Machst du nix, dann wird automatisch jeden Monat abgebucht. Du kannst aber vor ablauf der ersten Gametimecard natürlich auch eine neue aktivieren und dann werden die nächsten 2 Monate (3.&4. Monat) auch über die GTC abgewickelt usw.

Du entscheidest wie du bezahlen möchtest und kannst die 12 Monate auch komplett über GTC bezahlen oder über T-Online usw. und du kannst entscheiden wie hoch die Raten sein sollen (1 Monat, 3 Monate oder 6 Monate). Am günstigsten ist es natürlich wenn man 2x 6 Monate nimmt oder je nachdem wie günstig man an GTC kommt.


----------



## Kryos (23. Oktober 2011)

wie lange gilt denn dieses Angebot? Sprich kann ich auch im Januar oder Februar 2012 den Jahrespass ordern?


----------



## Otori Takeo (23. Oktober 2011)

@ René93: Du hast vermutlich garnicht erst das Angebot gelesen, weder auf der Seite noch hier  Da Stand deine Frage schon drin, direkt wenn man auf das Abo klickt 

Aber was du auchnicht gelesen hast ist, das WoW mit dem Battlenet Acc verknüpft wurden sein muss vor dem 18. Oktobter 2011, also ich weiß nich obs bei dir der Fall ist, hatte sich nicht so angehört, wollte dich nur schonmal vorwarnen


----------



## Kersyl (23. Oktober 2011)

domes schrieb:


> achja und es gilt zu bedenken, dass natürlich das Addon in den 12 Monaten nicht drin ist. Du kriegst zwar die 50 Euro für d3 "geschenkt", "musst" dir aber das addon kaufen (ca. 30 Euro), da es ja absolut sinnfrei ist noch Monate Wow spielen zu können, die bereits gezahlt sind, aber nur in cataclysm rumzujuckeln. clevere Burschen da bei Blizz ^^.



Mal dazu: Wenn man eh WoW UND D3 nebenbei zocken will, dann ist das angebot sehr genial.

Sonst, einfach das spiel einzeln kaufen das lohnt sich mehr. ich für meinen teil werde wohl mir den jahrespass holen, allein um Blizz zu zeigen wie sehr mir ihre neue einstellung zu den sachen gefällt, Ich freue mich richtig auf D3 und das neue Addon (Der mönch klingt epic, Pandaren op 100% mehr durch buffood...Einfach mal ein dicker statboost worüber viele jammern werden, oder seh ich das zu kritisch?)

Ich freue mich auf die Blizz-jahre 11/12


----------



## myadictivo (23. Oktober 2011)

nette aktion. als ich die news dazu gelesen hab, dachte ich auch mal kurz drüber nach. aber irgendwie lohnt sich das nicht wirklich bei mir. meine wow zock gewohnheiten sehn meistens so aus, dass ich 2-3 monate intensiv zock, dann keine lust mehr hab und nen halbes jahr erstmal pause mach. d3 werd ich mir natürlich besorgen und auch das wow addon stehn auf meiner to buy liste. trotzdem glaub ich komm ich besser weg, wenn ich alles einzeln kauf und mich mit meinen 13 euro in wow von monat zu monat hangel.

mount und beta zugang interessieren mich nicht wirklich und die rechnung mit d3 für 60 euro relativiert sich auch schnell, wenn man das irgendwie irgendwo für 35-40euro ziehn kann.

aber vll werd ich doch noch schwach..wenn ich nur wüßte ob ich wow länger treu bleib


----------



## Kvick (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd das Angebot auf jedenfall annehmen, da ich schon seit 06 jeden Monat bezahlt hab und mir ehrlich gesagt kein Grund einfällt, warum ich in nächster Zeit eine Pause einlegen sollte   ... Also ist es einfach so als würde ich ganz normal weiterspielen, nur das man nen paar nette Boni hat...




Aber ich denk mal das wird so laufen wie mit den Blizz-Shop Reittieren, erst jammern alle das Blizz nur an das Geld will etc.. und am Ende sieht man eh alle damit rumreiten


----------



## evergrace (23. Oktober 2011)

also kann ich auch 6 timecards kaufen?


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

evergrace schrieb:


> also kann ich auch 6 timecards kaufen?



ja müsste eigentlich möglich sein 

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mit dem Angebot mal wieder in WoW reingucke...

Edit: Muss man für den Jahrespass eigentliche Vorraussetzungen wie ein Mindestalter oder ein aktives Abonnement erfüllen?


----------



## Galasia (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ich hätte da eine Frage zum Jahrespass für World of Warcraft.

Und zwar:
Man muss ein Abo haben um sich dafür anmelden zu können.
Heißt das jetz, dass ich ganz normal monatlich zahle und es zum Jahrespass dazugehört? Und wenn ich nun 2x ein sechsmonatiges Abo kaufe, zählt das dann als Jahrespass? Denn das würde dann billiger kommen also einzeln monatlich 12,99 zu zahlen.

lg

Galasia


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

Hier gibt es fast das gleiche Thema  "Link"


----------



## Galasia (23. Oktober 2011)

Oh sorry,

Eine Antwort wäre trotzdem nett, das hier is etwas zusammengefasster als der andere Thread, den ich ned checke


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. Oktober 2011)

Galasia schrieb:


> Heißt das jetz, dass ich ganz normal monatlich zahle und es zum Jahrespass dazugehört? Und wenn ich nun 2x ein sechsmonatiges Abo kaufe, zählt das dann als Jahrespass? Denn das würde dann billiger kommen also einzeln monatlich 12,99 zu zahlen.



Geht beides.. bezahlen wie du willst.. nur du MUSST ein jahr bezahlen.. kannst also den account nicht kündigen.. ob du nun per 1 monatsabo, 3 oder 6 monatsabo, gamecard o.Ä. bezahlen willst ist dir überlassen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Oktober 2011)

Moderation:

WoW-Jahrespass-Fragen-Threads zusammengeführt


----------



## Heynrich (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds ne gute idee. Ich spiel zwar auch nicht regelmäßig und hab pausen zwischendurch, aber mein account ist immer aktiv. also merk ich im endeffekt nichts davon und krieg noch diablo3 für lau obendrauf. da ich eh nicht vorhab zu einem andern mmo abzuwandern. für mich ists toll


----------



## Belaquop (23. Oktober 2011)

Da hier offensichtlich einige Leute mitdiskutieren/fragen ohne überhaupt das Angebot gesehen zu haben, hier ein Link zur offiziellen Seite.

Da sind die meisten Fragen des Threads auch gleich beantwortet.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/3170106


----------



## Kryos (24. Oktober 2011)

"Für eine begrenzte Zeit" wie lange begrenzt?


----------



## win3ermute (24. Oktober 2011)

Kryos schrieb:


> "Für eine begrenzte Zeit" wie lange begrenzt?



Das ist eben so lange "begrenzt", bis genug Leute das Abo abgeschlossen haben. So läuft Marktwirtschaft: Gaukel den Leuten eine "Limitation" vor und sie werden zugreifen.

Ich warte lieber ab. Habe schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr durchgehend WoW gespielt (derzeit seit 8 Monaten die größte Pause mit einer kleinen Unterbrechung von wegen "Wiedergewinnung") und ebenso erwarte ich wie bei allen anderen Diablos nicht, daß das vor der Erweiterung ein tatsächlicher Hit in meinem Sinne wird (D2 ging erst mit LoD so richtig los). Von daher kann ich auch später einsteigen, wenn das Zeug bereits zum Budget-Preis in den Läden liegt.

Außerdem möchte ich mir als nichtaktiver WoW-Spieler Ende Dezember "SWTOR" ansehen - da brauche ich kein aktives anderes Abo. Und "Torchlight 2" kommt auch noch...

Lustig ist's schon: Wer "D2 LoD" kennt und den Nachfolger genauso zocken möchte, der braucht dann kein WoW mehr - für beide Spiele bleibt keine Zeit. Wer eh WoW dauerhaft zockt, der braucht auch keinen weiteren Zeitkiller wie "D3".

Zumindest meine Zeit bleibt nicht für beides. Selbst wenn ich "D3" nicht in einer Aktion kaufen würde (was ich eh - wenn überhaupt; ich warte die Berichte ab - machen würde), bliebe da noch genügend Kostenersparnis über...

Freue mich übrigens schon auf die Threads von Leuten, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen (Umzug ins StudiHeim etc.) ihr Jahresabo nicht nutzen können. Bezeichnet doch das gleich im Titel als "LexVerne" (grob gesagt ist das folgendes Gesetz: Egal, was es ist - hat es auch nur im Ansatz mit Informatik zu tun, werden Probleme auftauchen; und zwar IMMER); dann weiß man Bescheid!


----------



## Bismark72 (24. Oktober 2011)

Zu den Fragen, wie das läuft:

Ihr müsst für ein Jahr im vorraus festlegen, wie Ihr Euer WoW-Abo bezahlen wollt, sozusagen einen Zahlungsplan anlegen. Dann noch zustimmen, dass Ihr auf Euer Kündigungsrecht für die nächsten 12 Monate verzichtet. Und das war's schon.

Gamecard geht leider nicht, nur ELV, Visa usw.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hiermal eine Preisliche Aufschlüsselung:

Also an Alle, die dieses Angebot interresstiert!

1. es wird ein Vertrag über 1 Jahr abgeschlossen(Bsp: Beginn 22.10.2011 - nicht vor Abschluss 22.10.2012 kündbar).
2. Die Gebühren sind für 1 (ein) Jahr FEST (nicht änderbar)! Wer monatlich eingestellt hat, muss damit 1 jahr lang leben, ehe er es ändern kann!
3. Bei Abschluss gibt es folgende Dinge: Diablo 3 - Digital Edition, mit Patch 4.3: ein Tyrael-Reitmount, garantierter Beta-Zugang zu Pandaria dazu!
4. Bei einer monatlichen Zahlung von 12,99 Euro entsteht folgende Rechnung: *12.99 Euro* * 12 = 155,88 Euro - 55 Euro (Diablo 3 Digi geschätzt) = 100,88 / 12 Monate = *8,41 Euro*!
5. Bei einer Quartals-Zahlung von 34,99 Euro entsteht folgende Rechnung: *34.99 Euro* * 4 = 139,96 Euro - 55 Euro (Diablo 3 Digi geschätzt) = 84,96 / 12 Monate = *7,08 Euro*!
6. Bei einer Halbjahres-Zahlung von 63,99 Euro entsteht folgende Rechnung: *63.99 Euro* * 2 = 127,98 Euro - 55 Euro (Diablo 3 Digi geschätzt) = 72,98 / 12 Monate = *6,09 Euro*!
7. *8,41 Euro* bei Monatlicher Abzahlung, *21,24 Euro* bei Quartalsmäßiger Abzahlung (7,08 Euro pro Monat), *36,54 Euro* bei halbjährlicher Abzahlung (6,09 Euro pro Monat)!
8. Alle Werte sind Fiktiv, d.h abgebucht wird der normale WOW-Preis. Rechnerisch jedoch, wird nach Abzug von Diablo3Digi, Preise nach Punkt 7 berechnet (Begrenzt auf ein Jahr)!

Fazit:

Wer eh auf das Addon "Mists of Pandaria" wartet, für den ist dieses Angebot zu empfehlen. Grund: Archievment mässig 1 Reittier weniger + exklusiven Betazugang!
Wer dazu noch Diablo3 Spielen möchte, hat bei diesem Angebot, *in JEDEM Falle*, ein Preiseinsparung.

CC


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Oktober 2011)

Für mich ist das Angebot der Hammer, da ich ohnehin beide Spiele (weiter)spielen wollte - somit ist es ein kostenloses D3, ein Mount (welches bisher echt schick aussieht) und eine weitere Beta, an der ich teilnehmen werde. Was will ich mehr?


----------



## win3ermute (24. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst für ein Jahr im vorraus festlegen, wie Ihr Euer WoW-Abo bezahlen wollt, sozusagen einen Zahlungsplan anlegen. Dann noch zustimmen, dass Ihr auf Euer Kündigungsrecht für die nächsten 12 Monate verzichtet. Und das war's schon.



"Zahlungsplan" hört sich schon zu kompliziert an. Im Grunde muß man nur zustimmen, daß man das haben möchte und eine ELV bzw. Kreditkarte angeben. Man hat dann immer noch die Option, ein Halbjahres-Abo abzuschließen oder zwischendurch eine Gamecard einzuschieben. Der Betrag wird also nicht insgesamt sofort fällig, sondern kann wie gewohnt gehandhabt werden. Als Sicherheit dient allerdings eine feste Bankverbindung oder Kreditkartennummer!
Wer eh per ELV abrechnet, braucht also nicht viel zu ändern. Seid euch allerdings bewußt, daß das ein verbindlicher Vertrag ist: Bei nicht ausreichender Kontendeckung etc. kommen Nachforderungen auf euch zu! Auch könnt ihr nicht aussteigen, solltet ihr tatsächlich den Wohnort wechseln, wo entweder eine I-Net-Anbindung nur begrenzt (StudiHeim etc.) vorhanden oder gar ungeeignet für das Onlinespielen (schlechte Abdeckung wie in einigen Dörfern und "Ausnahmezonen") ist!

Ich persönlich würde das nicht machen: D3 mag ein Hit werden oder auch nicht. Wenn sich D3 so spielt wie die Vorgänger, dann spielt ihr entweder D3 oder WoW - beides ist recht zeitintensiv. Wer überhaupt noch nie Diablo gespielt hat, der weiß auch nicht, ob das Hack'n'Slay-Prinzip was für ihn ist - das ist im Grunde noch weitaus stupider als WoW; in ewig gleichen Leveln haut man die ewig gleichen Gegner um und hofft, daß da ein neues Item bei herausspringt. Gegnerstärke wird nach Gruppe bestimmt: Je mehr Leute, desto stärker der Gegner, damit auch der Solospieler eine Chance hat. Richtig interessant ist nur der "Hardcore"-Modus: Sterbt ihr, dann war es das für den Char (und die Ausrüstung, wenn man nicht vorher gestattet hat, daß die Gruppe den eigenen Char looten kann). Im "HC"-Modus ist übrigens kein Echtgeld-AH vorhanden, was der einzige Grund ist, weswegen das Spiel noch für mich interessant ist (wobei das schon schräg ist: Bei den "Weicheiern" kassiert Blizz selbst ab; bei den Hardcores wird sich leider ein eBay-Handel ergeben).

Wer weiß schon, was in einem Jahr ist? Wenn die Gilde auseinanderbricht und/oder zu einem anderen Spiel abwandert, hört auch schnell die Lust an WoW auf - und das kann ganz schnell gehen...


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Angebot der Hammer, da ich ohnehin beide Spiele (weiter)spielen wollte - somit ist es ein kostenloses D3, ein Mount (welches bisher echt schick aussieht) und eine weitere Beta, an der ich teilnehmen werde. Was will ich mehr?




Nichts, ist halt genau wie bei mir. Am Wochenende hat sich spontan die Frage damit geklärt, ob ich nun Diablo 3 spiele oder nicht^^

2 x halbjährliche Zahlungen und das wars.

Vorher hab ich brav 12,99 pro Monat gezahlt, ergo könnte ich in 5 Monaten mit WoW aufhören und hätte immer noch D3. Da ich 4.3 aber mit aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit noch anspielen/durchspielen werde, wird sich das insgesamt armotisieren.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab das Jahresangebot genommen, aber auch nur weil ich WoW seit Jahren schon spiele und ich daher diesse 12 Monate eh ausgeben würde.
Der einzige Grund für diese Aktion ist die Bindung von Kunden an WoW, damit kann Blizzard am ende wenn die Zahlen der Orders dieses Jahrespasses vorliegen mit einem sicheren Geldbetrag über die nächsten 12 Monate rechnen ohne das Jemand abspringen wird.

So gesehen ist es sogar sehr billig.

Du zahlst sagen wir die 13 euro im monat und kommst damit auf 146 Euro gesammt

Du bekommst ein Mount dazu was im Store wohl ca 20 euro kosten würde

Du bekommst Diablo 3, wenn es im ersten Quartal 2012 rauskommt als digitale Version die ca. 50 Euro wert ist

Unterm Stich kostet dich dann wenn du das gesparte Geld einberechnest (ca 70 Euro), jeder der 12 Monate WoW Spilezeit nur 6-7 Euro + Mount + gratis D3 obendrauf.
Was ich persönlich gut finden würde, wäre eine Option die digitale D3 Version an eine Colectorsedition anzurechnen, denn wozu brauch ich 2x Diablo 3?
Die CE könnte man mit einem WoW Spielzeitwert von ca 52 Euro rechnen, was die Kosten der CE aber sicher nur zu 1/3-1/2 deckt, wenn ich also nicht ne Möglichkeit hab mein digitales D3 in eine CE umzuwandeln (mit Zuzahlung), dann wird die mich sicher nicht interessieren.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Oktober 2011)

Tigra schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich gut finden würde, wäre eine Option die digitale D3 Version an eine Colectorsedition anzurechnen, denn wozu brauch ich 2x Diablo 3?



Aus der offiziellen FAQ:



> Was ist, wenn ich die Collector's Edition von Diablo III erwerbe?
> Falls ihr euch dazu entschließt, die Collector's Edition von Diablo III bei Erscheinen des Spiels zu holen und deren Key dem Battle.net-Account mit dem laufenden Jahrespass hinzuzufügen, dann erhaltet ihr all die Boni der Collector's Edition als auch zusätzliche 4 Monate Spielzeit für World of Warcraft, die in die 12-monatige Verpflichtung für den Jahrespass mit einfließen.



Sprich: Für den zusätzlichen Kauf erhaltet ihr vier Monate WoW-Zeit.


----------



## sympathisant (24. Oktober 2011)

Tigra schrieb:


> Du zahlst sagen wir die 13 euro im monat und kommst damit auf 146 Euro gesammt
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



und da wundern sich leute, dass die heutige jugend nicht mehr mit ihrem geld klarkommt. unterm strich kostet es immer noch 146 euro.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Oktober 2011)

Tigra schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich gut finden würde, wäre eine Option die digitale D3 Version an eine Colectorsedition anzurechnen, denn wozu brauch ich 2x Diablo 3?
> Die CE könnte man mit einem WoW Spielzeitwert von ca 52 Euro rechnen, was die Kosten der CE aber sicher nur zu 1/3-1/2 deckt, wenn ich also nicht ne Möglichkeit hab mein digitales D3 in eine CE umzuwandeln (mit Zuzahlung), dann wird die mich sicher nicht interessieren.



Fände ich auch gut. Für Jahrespass-Inhaber kostet die Digitale D3 CE dann halt noch einen gewissen Aufpreis. Aber da ich ohnehin überlege, D3 für meine Freundin zu erwerben (da sie solche Hack'n'Slay Spiele mag), ist das alles perfekt!


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Edit: Muss man für den Jahrespass eigentliche Vorraussetzungen wie ein Mindestalter oder ein aktives Abonnement erfüllen?



Mindestalter 18...Abonennement muss aktiv sein, bzw wird aktiviert sobald du den Jahrepass beantragst


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Fände ich auch gut. *Für Jahrespass-Inhaber kostet die Digitale D3 CE dann halt noch einen gewissen Aufpreis.* Aber da ich ohnehin überlege, D3 für meine Freundin zu erwerben (da sie solche Hack'n'Slay Spiele mag), ist das alles perfekt!



Soweit ich weiß, bekommt man 4 Monate WoW-Freetime wenn man sich die D3 CE holt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Oktober 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, bekommt man 4 Monate WoW-Freetime wenn man sich die D3 CE holt.



Ja, richtig, ich fände halt die andere Option Klasse, *WENN* es diese gäbe...


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Mindestalter 18...Abonennement muss aktiv sein, bzw wird aktiviert sobald du den Jahrepass beantragst



Musste man ein Geburtsdatum angeben? Ich kann mich nicht drann erinnenr das Blizzard weiß wie alt ich bin


----------



## sympathisant (24. Oktober 2011)

wirst du sicherlich machen müssen. weil du abos nun mal erst mit 18 abschliessen darfst. theoretisch jedenfalls.


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Musste man ein Geburtsdatum angeben? Ich kann mich nicht drann erinnenr das Blizzard weiß wie alt ich bin



Du usst bestätigen, bei Anmeldung zu Jahrespass dass du über 18 bist..und bei der Aktivierung musstest du dein Geburtsdatum angeben...


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Musste man ein Geburtsdatum angeben? Ich kann mich nicht drann erinnenr das Blizzard weiß wie alt ich bin




Geschäftsfähigkeit...

Zwar kannst du als teilweise geschäftsfähige Person Dinge im Rahmen deines Taschengeldvolumens kaufen, jedoch darfst du keine Abos abschließen. Denn das sind längerfristige Kosten, die nichts mit deinen 5 Euro pro Woche für ein Getränk, eine Zeitschrift, ein Computerspiel im Monat oder ein Brötchen zu tun haben.

Solche Geschäfte sind daher grundsätzlich nichtig, solange deine Eltern nicht das Geschäft für dich tätigen. 

Teilweise Geschäftsfähigkeit bedeutet übrigens erstmal grundsätzlich, das alle Rechtsgeschäfte (abgesehen vom Taschengeldparagraphen) schwebend nichtig sind, bis deine Eltern zustimmen.


----------



## Anecy (24. Oktober 2011)

So nach Anfrage beim Support kam folgendes zurück.







Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


mich interessiert das Angebot dieses Jahrespasses sehr und ich würde ihn mir sehr gern holen. Nun zu meiner Frage, ich bezahle seit langer Zeit mir Gamecards meinen Warcraftaccount. Wenn ich mich jedoch bei dem Pass anmelden möchte, muss ich Bankdaten angeben. Nun meine Frage, wo bzw. wann kann ich den Account wieder auf Gamecards umstellen? In den FaQ steht ja drin, dass der Jahrespass mit Gamecards bezahlt werden kann.

Über eine Antwort Ihrerseits wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Hochachtungsvoll

Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und Ihr Interesse am Jahrespass.

Der Pass ist nichts weiter als eine Vereinbarung, dass Sie Ihren WOW Account 
1 Jahr lang am Stück ohne Pause bezahlen ab dem Moment der Registrierung. 

Mit Spielzeitkarten kann man aber kein Abo erstellen. Nur mit einem gültigen Abo kann dies also auch von vorne herein sichergestellt werden, dass der Account am Stück aktiv ist. Bei der Registrierung müssen Sie also Zahlungsdaten eingeben. Sie können dann immer noch mit Gamecards Ihre Spielzeit erweitern solange Sie dies tun bevor das Abo in Kraft tritt. Game Cards werden sofort aktiviert, Abos nur wenn die Spielzeit abläuft. Dies dient also nur dazu um sicherzustellen, dass der Account weiterhin bezahlt ist in diesem Jahr falls versäumt wird eine Game Card zu aktivieren.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren. 

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen

Game Master Qselandro
Kundendienst
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
http://eu.blizzard.com/support

Hallo Herr ......,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bezüglich des Jahrespass.

Die Zahlungsdaten sind nur für die Registrierung von nöten. Bitte laden Sie Ihren Account immer rechtzeitig mit der Gamecard auf, damit es zu keiner Belastung Ihres angegebenen Kontos kommt. 

Im Zahlungsüberblick können Sie sehen, wann Ihr Account ausläuft. 

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Franziska E. 

Customers Services 
http://eu.blizzard.com/support 
Blizzard Entertainment




also auch mit Gamecards machbar........


----------



## Kamsi (24. Oktober 2011)

> Sehr geehrter yxz,
> es gibt derzeit leider keinen Termin wann dieses Angebot verschwindet. Theoretisch kann es jederzeit aus unserem Verkaufsprogramm herausgenommen werden.




Soviel zur dauer der aktion


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Oktober 2011)

Nicht ganz...Du musst ein vorliegendes Abo besitzen, vor dem sich ja die meisten Leute drücken, eben weil man dort etwas intimere Daten angeben muss. 

Und du kannst DANN deine Spielzeit mit Gamecards füttern, was zum Beispiel vorteilhaft ist, um Spielzeit verschenken zu können.

D.h. das es eben nicht so möglich ist, wie es sich einige Personen hier erhoffen. Man kann NICHT NUR über das Gamecardsystem WoW bezahlen, sondern muss das Abo abschließen (Mindestalter 18).


----------



## Varitu (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kann man mit diesem Abo eigentlich D3 gleichzeitig mit WoW spiele? Also wenn ich gerade WoW zocke, möchte meine Frau dann D3 Spielen. Ob das dann möglich ist, weil gleicher Account???


----------



## Micro_Cuts (24. Oktober 2011)

die sache ist doch ganz einfach:

wenn ihr äh vor hattet wow das nächste jahr zu zocken, dann bestellt euch den jahrespass.

wenn ihr eher an D3 interesse habt aber kein jahr an wow gebunden sein möchtet dann besorgt euch D3 lieber selber.

ich denke das der Todesdrachen raid gegen dezember kommt. im frühjahr haben der großteil den typen down und dann müsst ihr mind bis weihnachten auf das addon warten. viel spass

und diese aussagen hier das z.b. das mount 20 euro wert ist und so ... lächerlich. blizz hätte es vll für soviel geld im shop verkauft, aber der wert liegt bei 1-2 euro. oder warum schafft es Trion ein accountupgrade mit mount für 5 euro zu verkaufen ... ^^

der ganze jahrespass ist halt gutes marketing von blizz um spieler auch während der durststrecke zum nächsten addon zu halten - und es kommt ja auch noch gute konkurrenz auf den markt.

ps: ich finde es eigtl recht unüberlegt sich 1 jahr an ein spiel zu binden, wenn man nicht sicher ist ob man es noch so lange spielen will.


----------



## sympathisant (24. Oktober 2011)

bleibt die frage, was passiert wenn man sich danebenbenimmt (z.b. gold verkaufen) und der account von blizzard gesperrt wird. ;-)


----------



## Dragaron (24. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> die sache ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> wenn ihr äh vor hattet wow das nächste jahr zu zocken, dann bestellt euch den jahrespass.
> 
> ...



Wenn D3 für ca. 60 Euro auf den Markt kommt kann man ruhig 5-6 Monate (je nach Bezahlart) mit WoW aufhören und ist immer noch +- Null. Somit passt mir das mit dem Sommerloch ganz gut - da bin ich eh nicht soviel online und spiele nebenher D3.


----------



## taurados (24. Oktober 2011)

gesamtkosten für 12 monate spielzeit sind  36 euro  
wer schlau ist weiss wies geht wer dumm ist zahlt halt 130


----------



## Dragaron (24. Oktober 2011)

taurados schrieb:


> gesamtkosten für 12 monate spielzeit sind  36 euro
> wer schlau ist weiss wies geht wer dumm ist zahlt halt 130



In diesem Fall (den Du gerne mal via PN erklären kannst) wäre es ja immer ein gutes Geschäft


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> bleibt die frage, was passiert wenn man sich danebenbenimmt (z.b. gold verkaufen) und der account von blizzard gesperrt wird. ;-)



Da in diesem Fall der komplette battle.net Account gesperrt wird (also auch D3, selbst wenn du es im laden kaufst benötigt es eine b-net Freischaltung...und ständigen Kontakt zum b-net), D3 ist verloren, das geld, das du nicht mehr nutzen kannst musst du a) nicht weiter bezahlen und b) das Geld das du bereits für Spielzeit bezahlt hast, die du nicht mehr nutzen kannst, bekommst du zurück...das war bei jeder Sperre seitens Blizzard so...sie behalten kein geld ein, für etwas, das sie dir nicht mehr liefern


----------



## taurados (24. Oktober 2011)

Dragaron schrieb:


> In diesem Fall (den Du gerne mal via PN erklären kannst) wäre es ja immer ein gutes Geschäft




es gibt da ein besagtes forum wo auch böse böse botleute unterwegs sind dort kannst du eine spielmonat für 3 euro kaufen läuft alles über das raf system und klappt wunderbar kaufe dort ständig spielzeit alternativ kann für ingame gold gekauft werden. 84k=20 monate spielzeit = TOP


----------



## Dragaron (24. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Da in diesem Fall der komplette battle.net Account gesperrt wird (also auch D3, selbst wenn du es im laden kaufst benötigt es eine b-net Freischaltung...und ständigen Kontakt zum b-net), D3 ist verloren, das geld, das du nicht mehr nutzen kannst musst du a) nicht weiter bezahlen und b) das Geld das du bereits für Spielzeit bezahlt hast, die du nicht mehr nutzen kannst, bekommst du zurück...das war bei jeder Sperre seitens Blizzard so...sie behalten kein geld ein, für etwas, das sie dir nicht mehr liefern



Normaler Weise wir "nur" das Spiel gebannt, wo man gegen die Regeln vorstoßen hat. Ich denke in diesem Fall könnte es sein, dass die "kostenlose" Version von D3 dann auch nicht mehr spielbar ist.


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

taurados schrieb:


> es gibt da ein besagtes forum wo auch böse böse botleute unterwegs sind dort kannst du eine spielmonat für 3 euro kaufen läuft alles über das raf system und klappt wunderbar kaufe dort ständig spielzeit alternativ kann für ingame gold gekauft werden. 84k=20 monate spielzeit = TOP



wie kann man sich einen gültigen spielmonat für 3 euro kaufen?oO klingt sehr komisch


----------



## taurados (24. Oktober 2011)

naja die bekommen wow keys sehr güngstig und verkaufen diese aktiven accounts dann und  da sie aber sehr schlau sind wirbst du sie sie erstellen den account bezahlen den monat und du erhälst einen monat über das raf system und derzeit sind die preise pro monat eben bei 3 euro


----------



## Varitu (24. Oktober 2011)

Hhm,

interessante Sache so an Spielzeit zu kommen. Aber wenn es zu viele machen wird Blizz das entweder generell sperren oder eventuell die Accounts zeitweise sperren. Ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck durch Fake Accounts sich Spielzeit zu holen. Wobei man sagen muß, klever.  

Edit: Mal den Support angeschrieben wie es sci hverhält wenn man D3 und WoW gleichzeitig spielt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Oktober 2011)

taurados schrieb:


> naja die bekommen wow keys sehr güngstig und verkaufen diese aktiven accounts dann und  da sie aber sehr schlau sind wirbst du sie sie erstellen den account bezahlen den monat und du erhälst einen monat über das raf system und derzeit sind die preise pro monat eben bei 3 euro



Beihilfe zum Betrug - auch strafbar (wie auch immer man strafbar hier definiert). Von daher wäre ich sehr vorsichtig damit, ich habe meinen Account sehr lieb gewonnen...


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube mittlerweile das das mit dem Alter nicht Prüfbar ist da man ja auch unter 18 Jahren Kontoabbucheungen durchführen kann


----------



## Evildoc (25. Oktober 2011)

@Valdrasiala

Was bitte ist da Betrug? Es ist dass System von Blizzard selber, was sowas ermöglicht. Diese Methode benutze ich selber öfters.


----------



## Jesbi (25. Oktober 2011)

Evildoc schrieb:


> @Valdrasiala
> 
> Was bitte ist da Betrug? Es ist dass System von Blizzard selber, was sowas ermöglicht. Diese Methode benutze ich selber öfters.



Eben kein Betrug aber ein Verstoss gegen die AGB`s, da die geworbenen Account`s einzig dem Widerverkauf dienen. Ich werfe hier keinen Stein, aber mir ist mein Account zu wertvoll um Ihn für 9€/Monat Ersparnis wegzuwerfen.

@Topic
Das Jahresabo habe ich noch am Freitag gebucht, als es auf der Blizzcon angekündigt wurde.
Für mich ein prima Geschäft, da ich eh weiter WoW spielen wollte und D3 für mich ein Pflichtkauf gewesen wäre. Jetzt bleibt für mich nur noch die Frage zu klären ob ich mir die D3 CE kaufe und die Geschenke und die 4 Monate Spielzeit für WoW noch mitnehme.

mfg


----------

